# BBC Fictional WW-III Depiction of a NATO/Warsaw Pact Escalation



## FastTrax (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2021)

Trax, you gott'a quit posting them scary videos.
Them damn A-bombs will tear up my chicken coop, where my laying hens gonn'a lay

I will e-mail Stinky and see if she can put  you in restraints.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect To MSF 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 25, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Redirect To MSF 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


What does that mean?


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Answer to Nuclear Bomb Question thread posted on  GD Subforum. Cross posting is a TOS violation. I hoped this helped.


----------

